# Avian x decoys



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone used these. How do they hold up and does the paint last?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine have 3 seasons and they've held up great, although I do bag them individually and then put them in a 12-slot bag. The fronts on about 4 out of 3 dozen has started to flake a bit, but after 3 seasons I think that's to be expected. If you can baby them and keep them all clean and protected I'd recommend them. If you're having to put them in bags and hike a few miles I'd get some bigfoots. Still tough to beat them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll let you know after the season.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The duck decoys are probably okay, but for $65 a six pack........No Thanks! The only reason I grabbed the goose decoys was because I got them on clearance for $80 a six pack. They are normally $229 and around $210 on sale. Another waterfowl product that is way too overpriced....


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Those avian goose decoys look nice. But if I buy another goose decoy my wife will kill me plus I would need a bigger trailer. 

I was wondering about the duck decoys mine are getting old and I need to add to my late season spread I've been using a dozen fully flocked but the flocking is rubbing now. I only use a few but they need to look good for those late season river hunts


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Lately I have been buying Final Approach duck decoys. They seem a bit heavier, but that doesn't bother me because I'm not packing them down a dike. Anyway, they have been durable, they look good and the price is average. I don't know how you feel about FA but they are okay decoys.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Lately I have been buying Final Approach duck decoys. They seem a bit heavier, but that doesn't bother me because I'm not packing them down a dike. Anyway, they have been durable, they look good and the price is average. I don't know how you feel about FA but they are okay decoys.


I have a bunch of fa decoys. And I use them out of the boat All year. I have been using the hidgon fully flocked and they look great but after 5 or so years the flocking is rubbing. So I was thinking if I got some that we're not flocked maybe they will last longer. So I don't mind spending the money if they last 10 years. Mostly I am worried about the paint as they will be mostly used in late dec and jan on the river so they need to look good. Most times I only use 6 or less decoys so one box would be ok


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

FM is there a reason you question FA brand? Most every FA product I have has been great


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> FM is there a reason you question FA brand? Most every FA product I have has been great


 I was just asking if you liked the FA brand. I have always had good luck with my FA duck and goose decoys, that's why I keep buying them.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If paint durability is your main concern, go with G&H and don't look back. I have some 30 year old G&H pintails that still look nearly brand new. They're USA made too. A buddy of mine got some of the AvianX's last year and they sure look good, I can't speak for how they will hold up long term but with the new softer plastic they use they seem to be pretty durable.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'll let you know after the season.;-)


you lucky sumbeiotch! :mrgreen:


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

They are better than those Avery piece of craps!!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

C_Wiser said:


> They are better than those Avery piece of craps!!!


Triple like^^^^


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one season on mine and they are holding up just fine. I throw them in the bag with everything else, don't baby them and hunt them a lot. The paint has some chips, but so do all my other decoys. I think they are over priced but like FM I got a killer deal on my duck decoys so I figured I'd give them a look.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

decoys are supposed to have paint? :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

C_Wiser said:


> They are better than those Avery piece of craps!!!


Nailed it! LOL


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

longgun said:


> avery decoys are supposed to have paint? :shock:


 fify


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:OX/: ...  ... -O\\__-


----------

